# Matrixometer



## Mayday (13. August 2001)

Wer weiß nun wie es geht?

May


----------



## Flame (13. August 2001)

*wenn du mir...*

...mal sagst, was das sein soll.


----------



## S.A.M (17. August 2001)

würd mich auch mal brennend interessieren


----------



## Mayday (30. August 2001)

kennt ihr das nich ? =)

Man ich mein den matrix effekt =)

kugelstyle und sowas =)

May


----------



## kenshin (29. November 2001)

*ACHSO!!!!!!!!*

JETZT WEISS ICH WAS DU MEINST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

naja doch nicht.... klär uns bitte auf


----------



## Calavera (29. November 2001)

Du meinst warscheindlich die Patronen in diesen rückenbrechenden Bullet Time Szenen oder? :--


----------



## Alien3000lu (17. Dezember 2001)

*Vieleicht...*

Motion Blur!

Ich weiss nicht, das interessiert mich jetz aber auch!


----------



## kaS (27. Dezember 2001)

hallo,

könnte es sein, dass er/sie diese
grüne Zahlen-Reihen meint, die in
Matrix den Source-Code symbolisieren?

c'ya
/kaS


----------

